# diet help



## bigmark3d (Jul 31, 2005)

whats the ratio for a lean mass gaining diet? i weight 176 lbs and probably am 14% bf right now. I am going to do a test/tren/var cycle. I dont want to add any more fat than I already have but I dont think that is possible if I want to gain more muscle please  tell me if I am wrong. So what would be the ratio i need for protein/carbs/and fat per day and how many calories should I consume. I dont want to become a monster, I dont want to look stocky or huge I just want more muscle if that makes any sense. Any help would be awesome.

Mark


----------

